

Show HN: Ment0r – Actionable Step-by-Step Advice to Launch Your Business Idea - jibly
http://www.ment0r.com

======
jibly
Launched a little experiment, reducing a huge consulting service into a micro-
consulting-gig. Making it more accessible to the masses. Love to get some
feedback.

~~~
T-A
Putting myself in the shoes of Ms. BrightIdea: "Type my revolutionary, super-
secret business idea into a random text box on the web run by who knows who,
and pay $25 for the privilege to boot? What a steal!" :P

~~~
jibly
So you think there is no value?

